

Ask YC: NewsCred looking for interns. Any tips where to find em? - shafqat

Hi all - we're looking for one or two interns. Ideally, people in college who want to work in a startup part time and earn a little cash.<p>How have other startups on HN gone about finding good interns? University job boards? Word of mouth?<p>Any suggestions on the experience? We want to make it as fulfilling (and fun) for both sides as possible, so always looking to see what worked for other people. Thanks!
======
leftnode
Go speak to professors directly, or find out if local colleges have an IPP (my
college, for example <http://ecs.utdallas.edu/ipp/>) program where you can
register your company so they can help you out.

Each professor (especially ones who teach juniors and seniors) know the
talented kids in their classes and they can help you out.

If the intern position doesn't require college experience, try high school
computer science teachers. They usually know their star students better and
the kids would much rather work doing some programming than working at Subway.

------
rishi
I used Craigslist. In my experience part time student programmers are a waste
of time. But you never know you could get lucky.

~~~
shafqat
Hmm, interesting. Why was it a waste of time?

We're have a bunch of different roles we could fulfill - techie, but also more
general community manager/sales/"help everyone on the team with everything"
type role.

Looking back at my college days, I'd much rather do this than some of the crap
jobs I used to have.

